# Ultracet & Breastfeeding



## Dylan'sMom (Aug 6, 2004)

Has anyone heard of Ultracet and if it is ok to take while breastfeeding? My doctor prescribed it for Coccyx (Tailbone) Pain I've been experiencing. I looked on KellyMom but it said it was NR - not reviewed.

Any suggestions of where to look or any alternate tailbone pain relief would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't really know the safety for sure, but I think short time use is OK. They were doing trials using this drug during labor, so they must have concluded that it was safe for babies for short term use. Since it is relatively new in this country I don't know what info there is about it in breastmilk and such. I don't have my Hale's book here, but I'm not sure Ultram is listed in it. Hmmm, sorry I don't know more. I took it a few times during my pregnancy.


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi, I wanted to let you know that there is a great website, www.coccyx.org . After i had my baby, i had horrible coccyx pain, i had broken my coccyx years ago falling from a railing onto concrete, then probably re-broke it during delivery. It was so painful that i considered removal (of the coccyx itself) The thing that i found most helpful was avoiding my dining room chairs! I realized they set me off every time i sat on them. I tried to identify everything that made it worse and avoided it like the plague. I talked to my chiro and was just about to have some internal adjusting done (he would've had to go into the rectum, it is most effective that way







), but one day (after months of pain) I was getting back into doing some pilates and I heard a pop and something magically went back into place. I can feel the end of my coccyx bone again now, before that happened it was curled way up and felt separated. (hard to describe). Donut pillows made it worse, it actually seemed to put more pressure on the painful areas, but it might work for you. I also tried a "tush-cush" - it helped a little while seated. I also tried a piece of memory-type foam. It was helpful in certain situations, like while in the car - I cut a piece that was just right for that seat. It was cut pretty thin - about 3/4". I took a lot of hot baths w/epsom salts and spent a LOT of time side-lying. To answer the b'feeding with ultracet question, though - I don't have any personal or professional experience with nursing moms taking it. Ultracet is a combo drug, though - tramadol and tylenol, ultram is just tramadol. I will say that it seems to be a good alternative to a narcotic in terms of orthopedic pain relief, from what I have seen when I would get "floated" to the ortho floor.
Well, look at that website. It was created by someone who has coccydynia and is REALLY helpful and makes you feel less alone. Most folks tended to downplay what kind of really bad pain I was having. I think it is hard to understand until you have it. It is amazing just how much it affects your life and how to painful it is to do anything and everything.
Didn't mean to go on and on, but I can tell you I know what you are going through. I still have pain sometimes but nothing like it was.


----------



## Dylan'sMom (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. I will check out that site at home tonight. Its good to know I am not the only one who doesn't ever want to sit down







. It is amazing how it does affect almost everything I do. Having a job where I have to sit most of the day doesn't help matters either. I have compassion for anyone who has this same awful pain each day.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

According to Dr. Hale's Medication and Mother's Milk 2004 page 806 & 807 Ultracet is a combination of 37.5 mg of tramadol and 325 mg of acetaminophen. Tramadol is an L3 which is moderatly safe and acetaminophen is an L1.

PM me if you would like the whole write up on either drug.


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dove*
Hi, I wanted to let you know that there is a great website, www.coccyx.org .

Thank you, Dove!!!! This site was great. I am one year PP, and my pain is getting worse daily. I may try Pilates (never have before), and squat or stand instead of sitting. At least I'm probably not dying, which is what I'd thought! :LOL

If anyone has other ideas for an unstable coccyx, let me know!


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Only about 0.1% of the tramadol passes into your milk and the acetominaphen is not a concern at all in that dose.









That being said, though, I chose not to take it after removal of impacted wisdom teeth when I had dry socket. It will probably make you extremely tired and I wouldn't feel safe taking care of a baby or co-sleeping while on it.


----------

